# Need Fish Finder Reccomendations



## Paul C (Nov 27, 2001)

I have a new boat (18 ft Bayline Bowrider) and I want to make it more usable. It did not come with the depth finder (Option not taken). I really want to add a depth finder and a gps. I have been contemplating several options as they have the depth finders that would fit nicely in the instrument cluster and the manufacturers of them say they are "more accurate" However, a fish finder would meet that need as well and many have gps integrated in them. 

I am looking for the most cost conscience and usable combination whether it is a hand held gps and a budget fish finder or a monochrome fish finder/chart plotter combo. 

The GPS will help navigate around lakes like St. Clair. Looking at the maps it seems as if could really get in trouble if you do not navigate properly into a channel as there are some shallow spots. Not to mention marking off areas you have had success or general points of interest.

The depth finder... would give me piece of mind as I am one nervous person when I am in a lake (constantly triple checking maps for depth and freaking out about ruining my lower end)

I would really like to go with a through hull transducer as I am leary about poking holes in my new boat. This may be novice paranoia and I may end up having to do this anyways. 

We will be using this boat for fishing, skiing, tubing and general recreation. 

This will never be a hard-core fishing rig, but I am trying to make it a decent "general purpose" boat 

Any suggestions and input from folks would be great.


Thanks


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

1st - congrats on the new boat.
2nd - my go to fish finder guru is SFW1960
3rd - Not sure what your definition of "cost concious" is but within my definition is the term "value" meaning helpful features matter the most at a cost that seems fair. For me that was a Hummingbird 798SIDI in color. About $800. Smaller screen but lots of features including lake maps, GPS, down imaging and side imaging sonar, split screens...

I feel like it almost will catch and clean my fish for me, pack them in ice, and even cook and serve with BEVERAGES!!! :yikes:

But really - SFW is your resource.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Thanks Flash....

The first question is:
How much are you willing to spend on a TOOL.???
(you said monochrome, bad word!!)

:fish2:

RAS


----------



## Paul C (Nov 27, 2001)

Like I said this will be a boat for recreation and fishing. I would like to spend less than 500
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

If I were you, I'd check out the *Lowrance Elite-5*. It is one of the most reliable and compact GPS/Sonar systems on the market. It has a full color display and is also portable if you choose. It can even be switched over to work as a flasher for ice fishing. The cost is usually 500 - 600 bucks, but you may be able to find it on sale somplace.


----------



## christophermpollard (Mar 9, 2009)

i am picking up my elite-5 on thursday, i got it at jays and it set me back about 600 including tax. an interesting thing the guy at the shop told me is that any transducer can be a "throw the hull" you just have to attach it to the bottom of the boat. the elite-5 is a gps/fish finder unit and it is color.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Paul, due to serviceability issues I stopped using Lowrance after 25 years.
HB has been flawless for me for the past 5 or so years, did I mention FLAWLESS??
:lol:
640 _vertical_ pixels is a higher resolution screen than the 480 pixels offered on the Lowrance.


http://www.cabelas.com/product/Boat...480?WTz_l=SBC%3BMMcat104794380%3Bcat104707080










I would JUMP on this before they're all sold out.
Internal GPS ( no wiring a puck up) and it's COLOR, worth EVERY PENNY more they charge over a B& W unit.
I'll never buy a grey scale again!

If you're dead set on buying cheap and having to live with a "bad choice" ( just get the color, it's REALLY That much better!), this machine (internal GPS also)is REALLY hard to beat for $300 ( also on sale/clearance).











http://www.cabelas.com/product/Boat...480?WTz_l=SBC%3BMMcat104794380%3Bcat104707080

Lowrance machines are assembled in Mexico, the HB's are put together in Alabama....










The separate units may be of the "if one goes down , I still have the other" mentality - but one without the other isn't usually much good (OK the FF by itself is better) - I have two color combos and if one goes down, I still have the other - but my Humminbird 797c2SI has been running GREAT since May 2007 and my best buddy owns my (previous model) 787 and it was put into service in April 2006 and it hasn't missed a beat yet.
PLUS I can get them 'serviced' instead of money off on a new one, like "another company" is famous for.
:lol:

Cabela's has the Elite 5 for $550, you make the call.....

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Boat...=SBC;MMcat104794380;cat104707080;cat104586480










I _know _what I'll be running in another 5 years!


:evilsmile

RAs


----------



## Paul C (Nov 27, 2001)

christophermpollard said:


> i am picking up my elite-5 on thursday, i got it at jays and it set me back about 600 including tax. an interesting thing the guy at the shop told me is that any transducer can be a "throw the hull" you just have to attach it to the bottom of the boat. the elite-5 is a gps/fish finder unit and it is color.


As in epoxy it inside of the hull and the sonar shoots "through" the fiberglass. Can you use a transom mount this way?


----------



## christophermpollard (Mar 9, 2009)

Paul C said:


> As in epoxy it inside of the hull and the sonar shoots "through" the fiberglass. Can you use a transom mount this way?


That's my understanding of it. This was explained to me by a guy at Jay's in gaylord. i wonder how the temp senser works in this situtation.


----------



## FishermanJohn (Apr 24, 2007)

I have been using Lowrance 522c for the last several years. It has really served me well. Internal GPS is quick and accurate. The sonar component is easy to read and fairly reliable. It does not have down or side imaging. If I were you, I would spend closer to 500-600 to get a quality color unit with an internal GPS...I had been running a low-end greyscale Lowrance previously which I ended up hating because of its lack of resolution. It is money well spent.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

*DO NOT *attempt to shoot thru the fiberglass, it has to be only one layer of glass (as in cut down thru to it) and it will have very poor sensitivity.
:nono:
You have been fore warned.

:nono:


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

sfw1960 said:


> Paul, due to serviceability issues I stopped using Lowrance after 25 years.
> HB has been flawless for me for the past 5 or so years, did I mention FLAWLESS??
> 
> 640 _vertical_ pixels is a higher resolution screen than the 480 pixels offered on the Lowrance.
> ...


Robert - thanks for the lesson. I always learn from you. At $450 it seems a good fit for Paul's application/budget. Hopefully he'll read and consider.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Flash said:


> Robert - thanks for the lesson. I always learn from you. At $450 it seems a good fit for Paul's application/budget. Hopefully he'll read and consider.


Oh .... OK!
:fish2:
As long as I can pick up a few tips from you too Dan.


I'm glad to hear you're as pleased with your 798 as much as I am... now if I could teach it to fillet the fish.....

:lol: :lol:


----------



## christophermpollard (Mar 9, 2009)

sfw1960 said:


> *DO NOT *attempt to shoot thru the fiberglass, it has to be only one layer of glass (as in cut down thru to it) and it will have very poor sensitivity.
> :nono:
> You have been fore warned.
> 
> :nono:


Thank you for that.. when i was talking to the guy i did say that i have an alumium boat, that may have had some draw in his advice.


----------



## Paul C (Nov 27, 2001)

This post has been informative. Thanks to all. I have also read the "how does sonar work" sticky which was great...

I will probably go with the HB597 ci. I am going to try and get it cheaper if I can... as I am frugal a site online has it for $405, but I will continue to shop a bit and see what discounts or coupons I can find.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

$405 is an EXCELLENT price!

I can't find it for less, at least somebody I would trust with a credit card number...

:lol:

Be safe & have fun, let us know how it goes!!

RAS


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Fair warning to anyone considering* Lowrance*. Their customer support has been worse than worthless. The DX portabale I bought was defective from the "git-go." They will not honor the guarantee because of where I bought it so I either trash it or have to pay for parts/repair out of my pocket. I'll never do business with Lowrance again. I'm now looking at either Hummingbird or Garmin. Both have great reviews.


----------

